# american water spaniel



## poole93 (Jan 17, 2017)

Any kennels in or around ga?


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 18, 2017)

Mainly up in the upper Midwest. One of the best people around the southeast to talk to would be David McCracken in Sumter SC. He owns and breeds several. He had a really nice young female right now running finished and master tests. And the highest scoring water spaniel of all time in the hrc. His info can be found on this link.  http://www.americanwaterspanielclub.org/Getting an AWS/Breeders Directory.htm  Carolina American water spaniels.


----------

